# does it make a difference if you maintained your squat well ?



## hartage (Sep 17, 2009)

Anybody have any success with convincing a land/house owner that it is better to let you stay there rent free and have the place maintained and safe ? The alternative being it boarded up then gets broken into and trashed. I don't mean like pressure the owner but being genuine about it. Like those foreclosed tract homes. If empty the grass outside grows wild the empty home becomes a magnet to be broken into and vandalized. With someone there even if rent free it can remain just any regular well maintained house. Of course you leave in a heartbeat the second paying renters or purchasers come around. Just kind of a free service (rent free) for a free service (occupying and maintaining the home to keep it less vulnerable). What's the luck out there of finding arrangements like this ?


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes.

I stayed in a squat several years ago that was previously over taken by junkies and drunks. The place was fucking trashed. I found all sorts of shit laying around, windows knocked, out, etc., etc. We cleaned the whole house out, painted the walls, boarded up the windows, locked the door, and maintained the place. I later met someone who knew someone who was related to the owner of the house. He told him what we did and he let us stay there until he was ready to use the property again. 
Wont always work though. I've fixed up pretty much every squat I ever had intentions of living in, and when the squat got busted 9 times outta 10 i still got the boot.


----------



## Rash L (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah, even when I'm the only one trying to keep a squat clean, I'm still going to clean, its what I do... I cant stand living in a pile of trash, or a pile of clutter even. if I can make the place better I will -- regardless of if it means I'll get to stay longer or not. Thats just how I roll.


----------



## genghis braun (Sep 18, 2009)

Rash L said:


> I cant stand living in a pile of trash, or a pile of clutter even.



agreed. I feel like I have much more peace of mind when the place I'm living in is relatively clean and somewhat organized.


----------



## drun_ken (Sep 18, 2009)

hartage said:


> Anybody have any success with convincing a land/house owner that it is better to let you stay there rent free and have the place maintained and safe ? The alternative being it boarded up then gets broken into and trashed. I don't mean like pressure the owner but being genuine about it. Like those foreclosed tract homes. If empty the grass outside grows wild the empty home becomes a magnet to be broken into and vandalized. With someone there even if rent free it can remain just any regular well maintained house. Of course you leave in a heartbeat the second paying renters or purchasers come around. Just kind of a free service (rent free) for a free service (occupying and maintaining the home to keep it less vulnerable). What's the luck out there of finding arrangements like this ?



never stayed in one long enough taacctull try ta get squaters rights....i have heard of people letting homebums stay in their abaoned houses fer security reasons before....of course this was on the west cost mainly in so cal.....it is possible...the best squats are the ones where the cops are called by niebors but since they cant find the owner they cant prove you can be there....there was a squat in the atl when i was in highschool that was like this....win dixie had bought the property and the cops couldn't trace it back to them as the owners so they never kicked the kids out...i only stayed there when i was too fucked up ta make oit to one of my friends couches....eventually tho when the constuction crews started showin up they got the boot....


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 21, 2009)

Damn, never really thought about that yo..then again I don't think I'd stay in one place long enough ta be noticed or caught..maybe in a few years. in nola its squatters paradise at the moment, i hear


----------



## wartomods (Sep 21, 2009)

this is doable if the zone is country side or with few population. But most cases you have to be put some kind of responsability.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 21, 2009)

this may be a good way to market yourself.

post up flyers saying you're a grounds keeper of sorts that will work for free rooming. there's probably a more legit name you can tack onto this but I can't think of it. 

advertise yourself and see who takes the bait. show up very clean and respectable looking, get some fake refs to start out. may be a really good plan to live rent free on a very legal level.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 21, 2009)

Mouse said:


> show up very clean and respectable looking, get some fake refs to start out.



Well I'm fucked on the respectable par not that i caret..maybe i can have some crusties ta vouch fer me haha
ill just sticka ta under the radar status..easier fer people ta leave me alone that way


----------

